# Supplementing During Pregnancy



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I put a doe in with one of my bucks five days ago and I've been feeding her extra protein like dried mealworms, crickets, chicken and scrambled eggs everyday since. I usually give them protein treats a few times a week anyway, but I'm upping her intake of it for obvious reasons. Should she be given supplement each day or is this too much? What are some other good options to give her some variety?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

You don't need to go too crazy, just what you have is perfectly fine.

Personally I just throw some mealworms in every evening because I've found they like to bury the chicken and eggs so its a bit of a nightmare when they don't eat it!


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I feed their normal diet during pregnancy, but in increasing amounts. I supplement once they're born though. I do this way round as increased protein intake during gestation risks overly large babies and more difficult labour (general mammal risk).


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha, when they hide food it can be a nightmare! I've had my rats stow away fruit that I hadn't noticed was still there and a couple days later it was covered in mold. :? I still have her on her regular diet, and I hadn't thought of the babies becoming problematic if they get too big. Good tip. I'll supplement her, just not as heavily as I've been doing. Thank you both!


----------

